# Universities in Queensland



## magdas (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi =)
I would like to study political science next year in Australia, in Queensland, so can you give me some tips which university gives scholarships to international students, where is best nightlife and where to live ( on campus or maybe in some family ...) 

- I am from Croatia so i really need help cause it is a big step for me, i have never traveled alone, and im totally confused with your school system, so i would be really grateful if you could help me out...Thanks !!!


----------

